# Help me



## Joanmc33 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hello, i am confusing to buy digital cyber shoot sony. can you tell which is the best cyber shoot?


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 1, 2012)

Not really. Most people here shoot with dslr's. Just pick which color you like best.


----------

